# New to me trailer



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I have been getting by moving hay and equipment when needed on a questionable 19' long gooseneck with no real manufacturer name on it and a kaufman 32' bumperpull car trailer. Both have served me well but I have been tossing the idea around of getting a nice tandem dual with hydraulic dove that I could grow into but my money tree hasn't been producing like I had hoped.

So I spotted this guy at an auction on saturday and ended up pulling it home.

2008 PJ 28' with 17.5" wheels and electric over hydraulic disk brakes, 3 ramps on the back. Has a few spots where some rust has accumulated in by the tailights, but the rub rails are straight and it looks like the previous owner might have actually had the bottom undercoated at one time. Didn't really plan on buying a PJ as I have read some real horror stories but this one is pretty clean and straight and the price was right for what I thought the options were worth.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks great! A little 22' gooseneck tandem with hydraulic tilt followed me home Saturday. Needs a hydraulic pump and a good sand blasting but works well. Put 247 bales on it Sunday and made a delivery. Worked out cheaper than repairing my older bumper pull 27'.

Only let down was owner said it had an 8x8 deck on the goose that he removed and I could have but the snow was too deep in his yard to find it. Would have been great to squeeze another 30 bales on.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Several PJ's around here that have been used and abused and have seemed to hold up well. I've got a buddy with a 32' with hydraulic dove that has pulled it's share of big loads. The only problem I see with his is that it weighs around 9300 lbs empty and with a 10,000 lb F-450 pulling it you'll be over 26k with much of a load.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Only let down was owner said it had an 8x8 deck on the goose that he removed and I could have but the snow was too deep in his yard to find it.


Now if that ain't some crap....I would fare poorly in that environment. :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It was -23 c (-10 f) on Saturday am while we were mucking around with the trailer to fix a ground wire and looking for the parts. His snow banks were a good 15 feet high.

I was trying to work with bare hands and took the 7 way plug apart by pulling the cord over to the exhaust pipe so my fingers didn't freeze.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a nice trailer slowzuki and Satuday was a nice day for the auction I was at. It was a mild 30* F and snow has been pretty much melted for the last week. Heck of a mild winter that's for sure.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Around here PJ tandem axle single trailers are plentiful. Finding one rust free is the challenge. Nice find!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad and I bought a 32' PJ about 5 years ago. Really like it and haven't had any problems with it.

Curious what horror stories you've heard about PJ trailers?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Most pj complaints I've seen are paint related. They aren't common in our area, never seen one in person. Lot of big tex and gator trailers here though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Matt,
I think it's the powder coating. It tends to flake off. 
Grass isn't much greener with any other trailer though. I don't think many trailer paint jobs were meant to last long term.

If you buy it, you can make your first haul pulling that MX-170 home for me!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Matt,
> I think it's the powder coating. It tends to flake off.
> Grass isn't much greener with any other trailer though. I don't think many trailer paint jobs were meant to last long term.
> 
> If you buy it, you can make your first haul pulling that MX-170 home for me!!


Powder coat is hard to beat, IF done correctly.

Been my experience though all you need is a chip for corrosion to start and it flakes off worse than paint.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what happened to our utility trailer - whole 8 ft long slabs of powder coat would fall off the underside.

I've wondered how a rhino lined or other type of bed liner would hold up as a trailer paint, it adheres really well to truck boxes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Never had any luck with powder coat, either. Wether it's snowplows or trailers, it just peels off after a few years.
Deere should teach other equipment manufacturers how to paint.
I like the 17.5 rims/tires and brakes on that PJ.
Someday I'd like to set up a dump trailer like that.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> It was -23 c (-10 f) on Saturday am while we were mucking around with the trailer to fix a ground wire and looking for the parts. His snow banks were a good 15 feet high.
> 
> I was trying to work with bare hands and took the 7 way plug apart by pulling the cord over to the exhaust pipe so my fingers didn't freeze.


YIKES!

I got cold just reading your post. I'm turning the heat up right now.

Ralph


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I've read a few where some of the xmembers were missed by the welder, things out of square etc. but seemed like it was during a year or two stretch. Overall this one looked good.

It looks like remnants of undercoating on the wood and everything. But maybe after this season I'll strip it down and actually get it rhinolined.

And I'm always up for a road trip! Let me know if you buy that thing. Was a pretty nice tractor.


----------

